# ph adjusting



## hgih (Mar 9, 2007)

how often can i adjust the ph? i been adjusting it maybe once or twice a day is this too much? thanks


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 9, 2007)

Not at all.  But there shouldn't be a need to adjust it that often.  I will adjust my pH and nutrients about every three days.  In that time span my ppm's drop by 100-200 and my pH will increase no more than 0.2.  I have realized the more you let the plants do their thing the better off they are.  Just give them optimal conditions and they will give you optimal bud.  That's just my two cents... take it or leave it.


----------



## hgih (Mar 10, 2007)

what kind of nutes do you use? i use advanced nutrients and theres so much ph flux it goes up about .5 over night


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 10, 2007)

I use the FF line with Sweet and SUPERthrive


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 15, 2007)

how many tsp of FF grow big for a dwc setup?  I think i need to add nutes.  i have none as of now.  i have two leaves and others coming in.  Bout 3-4 inch tall.  I just transfered rockwool to pots. they are getting yellow but the ph was high.  i think i have it to low now (5.4)but i only have ph down.  anyway, when do you start adding nutes?  and do you start with the 1 tsp per gallon or dilute? I thinnk i'm going to go get some superthrive....only cuz everyone else is...jk


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dilute at first to about 1/4 or 1/8 strength of recommendation on label and see how the plant reacts..but how old is your plant?It would not be wise to give it nutes if it's less than 2 weeks old.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 15, 2007)

do you start counting from germ day or from the day it sprouts?  From the day mine sprouted i'm almost a week and a half.

FF is fox farms right?  thats what i'm using....

thx


----------



## Shmoe345 (Jun 12, 2009)

That's a good question.Aanyone know if its 2 weeks from the day it sprouted? Or germination?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 12, 2009)

from sprouted
i know it takes approx 1 week to go from seedling to veg
but survives 2 weeks easy without nutes


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 13, 2009)

A lil ph drift is a good thing.. the plants will tell you what they like.. if they're eatin lots of nutes I'll start at like 5.5 and within a couple of days it'll be up to 5.7-5.8.. I'll let it get to 6.1 before I adjust.. the drift always depends on what stage of growth and what type water you use IME. goodluck. I use Ionic nutes BTW.


----------



## DonJones (Jul 11, 2009)

Does it make any difference to the plants whether you use a sulphuric acid based PH down adjuster or one that is based on HCL/muriatic acid?

I've been using sulphuric because I have a very inexpensive ready supply of it.  I understand that when the PH down reacts with water, it releases the non-hydrogen part of the acid into the water while the hydrogen changes the H to O and adjusts the PH downward.  I know that Sulfur is a nutrient and the chlorine is a micro salt  that will very easily kill plants or even animals if the concentration goes up very high.  After all that is why it is used in swimming pools and water purification systems -- because it kills organisms that people don't want in their water.

I have recently been told that HCL is better for plants than sulphuric for a PH down base.  

Does anyone know for sure if that is true and if so why?  I'm not really interested in what is most common -- just will using dilute sulphuric acid for a PH down hurt my plants?  I mix the diluted acid into the water, mix it up  good and then let it set with the lid open for at least an hour before I use the buffered H2O for any purpose.

Thanks for the help.

Don Jones


----------

